# wife travels



## aves7 (May 5, 2010)

my wife and i recently moved 1500 miles due to her job. I was in a brand new job back home that I loved but chose to leave it to move with my wife to the new city.
after we got to the new city, we were told that my wife was going to be travelling 2 out of the 4 weeks in a month.
i am happy that she is doing so well with her company.
we have now been in the new city 16 months and I hate it here.
i have not been able to find work or made friends easily.
meanwhile the wife is constantly away and its causing problems in our marriage.
when she is gone, she will stay out til midnight or so networking at conferences. however, when she is here she never wants to go out and has to be in bed by 10pm.
i love my wife but how do i get her to understand that she needs to calm the travel. she refuses to say no to her company and loves the new job and all the travel.
also, how do i deal with her being gone so often. i feel like a married man thats single(luckily we don't have kids).


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Several things come to mind. And this is presuming there is no hanky panky going on.

1. She wants to go to bed early because she needs to recharge after so much traveling, schmoozing with businesspeople.

2. Go with her sometimes on these travels. Use some of the airline miles she's wracked up traveling.

3. Keep trying to find work. Take a fresh look at your skills and options with the help of a recruiter.

4. Start doing things that force you out of a rut. Join something--anything. a hiking group, a choir, toastmasters, etc. Anything that gets you interacting with others.

Moving is a big adjustment and takes a long time, especially if there is no job or social network in place. So persevere.


----------

